# Wish me luck!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going to apply for a new job tomorrow. I hate my current job. Only problem is, I don't want to PO my boss, because she is supposed to be a friend. But she has a bad habit of taking advantage of people, and I want to get out before things get ugly. But then again, she is going to be mad when I leave. I dunno... :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont tell her about the other job until you know you have it secured. But once you do just explain that for your current situation the other job is better suited for your needs, either by location, hours, pay etc. you can still be honest without giving the real cause. 

Ive been there in a way - its good to not burn bridges you never know when you may need them as a friend or a job in the future 

she maybe up set or even offended at first -- but be respectful and nice and once the dust settles and the emotions are gone the situation wont seem so big


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

stacey gave excellent advice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for got to add


I was always taught to be a team player, to think of others beside myself so when I started to be taken advantage of at my job my dad was like "Roo you need to think about yourself and do whats best for you" It was very hard to actually do that. So it became a process of making decisions that would benefit me. In a job situation no one else is going to look out for #1 but you! You have to be the one to stick up for yourself. Its still a learning process.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck with the whole process of seeking a new job. If your instincts are telling you it's time, and everything else is in sync, then go for it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto...good luck... :hug: ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, my current job is only around the corner though. This one is an hour away. But the new job shouldn't be as stressful, and I will have benifits, as well as tips.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the benefits are more suited to your needs -- really she cant get mad at you over that. And in all honesty if she gets mad because you want a different job well thats no real friend at all


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Crossing my fingers for ya! I'm glad you're thinking ahead and not ending up in a bad situation. Stacey gave some great advice!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, if you are like me you know one thing is for sure. Awake I spend just as much time or more at work then I do at home. I better like my job.

As for pleasing others, I do to an extent and then in the end I look at it like this.

If they don't pay my bills, put a roof over my head, food on my plate, in laying next to me at night, who cares what they think.

Good luck and may a better and britter future be in store for you!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Good luck, Dayna -- you go, girl!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Dayna, your current boss should understand how important benefits are  I am sure she will be understanding when you tell her. Kevin's old boss is our preacher, and he worried about leaving his company to go to his current job too, but the new job offers benefits and that was his main reason for leaving. I mean, he even took a paycut. His boss was very understanding about that though!


----------

